# Problems with Kindle Fire Shutdown



## mbarbash (Dec 12, 2011)

I am having trouble fully shutting down my new Fire. I press the button at the bottom for 5 seconds or so, get the "do you want to shut down" type message, press "yes" and then the "shutting down message." Yet when I come back and press the button, it seems that the Fire is only in rest mode as it comes back quickly and I find that the battery is down 5 to 7 percent. Any ideas on how to assure a complete shut down? Thanks.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you tried holding the power button for 20 seconds or so? Even after the shutdown prompt comes on?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

That behavior sounds faulty to me, if performing a hard reset doesn't work, you might want to call Amazon as it shouldn't do that. When I say yes to the shut down message it shuts down with no issue. I then have to go through a full start up to get it back on.


----------

